# how to adjust belt tension 06 BF



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what tool I need to perform this? I havent been in the cover yet but I hear there is a certain tool that has to be used.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

You need a primary clutch removal tool and a secondary spring compressor tool. The primary tool, I recommend you buy one from EPI or at least one that is made out of case hardened steal, and the secondary tool, you can make yourself very cheap. All info on how to adjust your deflection is in the How to section at the top of this page. Good Luck.


----------

